# just cant decide????



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Should we take the plunge? is Portugal a nice place to work and stay ,we have accomodation no kids just me who runs Bed and Breakfast and partner who is a accountant ,we are willing to learn on intensive course the language ,not make a fortune but to live happily in the sun! answers please?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Jimmy,
It really does depend on what you want from life. The cost of living is cheaper but you will meet a lot of bureaucrats here. Laws will seem fussy to you but they will be enforced by the Camera. B&B's are plentiful here but there will always be room for a quality one. Property prices are still quite reasonable but they are still rising here on the Silver coast. We bought our home for 125k nearly 2 years ago and we have done work to it, but we were still surprised when the agent valued it at 250k last month.
We have made mistakes, as do we all but we would be only to happy to help you with any advice to help you avoid making the same mistakes.
James


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for that James ,just would like to live and work somewhere the sun shines ,instead of 1 week summers!! its how to make a living is the worry,Jim


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I fear that will always be your main problem. If you have a big enough budget, you can buy a B&B no problem. I have just found a home for an English couple who are retiring out here for £175k, with outbuildings to convert and 3000M of land too. Uninterupted views of the mountains. So these properties are available, just remember that ALL estate agents have an agenda. I saw some houses with electricity pylons in the back garden, the agent forgot to mention it. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an American living in Portugal for the last fifteen years............
the first year was rough but after that it was smooth sailing.

The Portuguese people are friendly, the food is great and the beaches are wonderful.


----------

